# Deer Creek Lake Catfish Tourney 7-16



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

The Ohio Hills Catfish Club will be hosting an open tourney at Deer Creek Lake on July 16 from 7pm-2am. We will be launching from the 207 boat ramp. Make sure and stop by Worm Queen's shop Mary's Bait and Tackle on your way. For more info./rules, check us out at www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com



Good fishing!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm getting ready to put together a tips page for www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com

Anybody that would like to help out with this your help would be greatly appreciated. I know many of you and have fished with and/or met several of you. Just the basics will do, not asking for your top secrets,lol. If you would like to share anything; an article, fish story, or how to pics, it would be posted on the tips page with your name and website info. You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Your help would greatly appreciated!

Examples: Dip/circlehooks, lake channels, small river flatheads. Flathunter/small river-stream flatheads, bank fishing equipment. Doc/the how-to's of reading your fish/depth finder, targeting big blue cats, catfishing equipment, Katfish/targeting lake flatheads, bait placement, landing BIG catfish, Mrfishohio/digital photography 101 - how to take better pics of your catch. There are plenty more catters here that are very capable of adding insight. I encourage any ideas/tips that would help me with this project.

Good fishing and God Bless! Buckeye Tom Long


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Buckeye Tom,
What was the results of your touney? how many teams, weight of fish :B , so on?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Fill us in Buckwheat..................  ........... DA KING !!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Have to go to their web site and click on 7/16/05 at Deer Creek to see pictures of winners and weights turned in. :B 
Ron


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ron ...  .... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

fishing "BUDDIES"..... wait! i aint done very good on that.!!!!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dip why dont you answer my pm's??????


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

had'nt been around for a while! The Deer Creek tourney went well... I believe Dan Caudill said 1st and big cat paid out over $300. It only took 16 lbs. to win, but there were over 60 anglers. I personally did'nt go because I was pre-fishing at Belpre/Ohio River. Larry Lange and Randy Bundy my apologies.

We are gonna hold another open tourney at Deer Creek on August 13th for those interested. Everyone is welcome!

P.S. Dip, Your welcome over here anytime, my friend! Sorry I could'nt make it over your way in June.... Laid off = empty pockets,lol.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom, do you need a job?


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

, but there are about 50 guys still laid off at Osco. Is your foundry hiring?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, and they will work you all the overtime you can stand


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon could make a page or 20 up about how to get skunked, after all he did it for 3 years in a row.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Tom no problem. Can`t make the 13th same day as are clubs kids torny.Will see you at Cabelas King Kat.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm. Jack, Your right I can make that page, espically since I learned from the BEST , that is the best @ getting :S ! You were right there along my side the whole time.  

Hey I could also add the receipe to my "Secret Bait"-Right Jack?


----------

